# Urgent - Can I be scammed using Paypal?



## Green (14 Jul 2009)

I am selling some furniture online and I received a call from some one in the UK who wants to buy it. He offered to buy it and asked for my bank details which naturally I refused. I am wondering if I asked him to pay into my paypal account is there any way he could scam that paypal account? 

Also does anyone know how I get the money once its lodged to my account, does it go to my credit card?  Thanks


----------



## pudds (14 Jul 2009)

Your bank details are never revealed by Paypal to any customer, and you can withdraw money from PP into your own bank account.


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Jul 2009)

you are safe using paypal . If he has a paypal account he can pay you securely and the transaction is insured as well.

You can then withdraw from PP to your current account ( not credit card account _)


----------



## Horatio (15 Jul 2009)

paypal is pretty safe & the buyer just need his credit card - he doesn't even need a PP account.


----------



## MiKa28 (15 Jul 2009)

I am also of the opinion that you are save with Paypal. I think it is not possible to scam the Paypal account. That is what I at least hope.
I actually also use PP and I never had problems with it. Hope you also have no problems with it.


----------



## Joanne1 (15 Jul 2009)

I have also used paypal and experienced no problems.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (15 Jul 2009)

No system, it seems, is infallible:


----------



## Complainer (15 Jul 2009)

YOBR said:


> I am selling some furniture online and I received a call from some one in the UK who wants to buy it. He offered to buy it and asked for my bank details which naturally I refused.


Why? Everyone that you've ever give a cheque to has these details.



YOBR said:


> Also does anyone know how I get the money once its lodged to my account, does it go to my credit card?  Thanks


You can get Paypal to transfer it to your current account, and they will take about 3%-4% fee for doing this.


----------



## Green (16 Jul 2009)

Complainer said:


> Why? Everyone that you've ever give a cheque to has these details.
> 
> 
> You can get Paypal to transfer it to your current account, and they will take about 3%-4% fee for doing this.


 
Thanks for that info. I don't use cheques. I didn't want to give out my bank details for fear of it being used to defraud my account, I dont know how rational that is but I wanted to err on the side of caution especially as the buyer was in another country. As it happens, the transaction has gone through fine.


----------



## nlgbbbblth (17 Jul 2009)

YOBR said:


> I didn't want to give out my bank details for fear of it being used to defraud my account, I dont know how rational that is



it's completely irrational.

if he transferred funds to your account electronically then they could not be clawed back unless you signed the debit.

paypal buyers can initiate chargebacks and disputes through the paypal system. Paypal frequently finds in favour of the buyer.


----------

